# Nebenläufigkeit simulieren in GWT



## Splund (11. Aug 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich entwickle zur Zeit eine Anwendung mit dem Google Web Toolkit (Kompiliert Java-Code in JavaScript-Code und läuft im Browser, deswegen stell ich die Frage hier).

In dieser Anwendung kann der Benutzer einen Algorithmus starten, der unter Umständen recht lange dauern kann. Nun soll es die Möglichkeit geben, dass der Benutzer die Ausführung/Berechnung unterbricht, indem er auf eine entsprechende Schaltfläche klickt.

JavaScript ist nicht in der Lage wirklich nebenläufig Befehle auszuführen. Ich kann mich wage erinnern, dass es früher (oder immernoch) einen Befehl in Visual Basic gab, den man z.B. in einer Schleife eines Algorithmus aufrufen konnte und dann wurden alle User-Interface Events erst einmal verarbeitet. Das hat den Algo natürlich langsamer gemacht, aber man hatte die Möglichkeit auch ohne mehrere nebenläufige Threads den Algo durch das UI zu beenden.

Nun die Frage: Gibt es eine solche Funktion oder einen ähnlichen Mechanismus auch in JavaScript bzw. GWT? (Algo starten, Algo läuft, innerhalb Schleife prüfen ob Button gedrückt wurde, wenn ja dann abbrechen).

Freu mich auf Antworten oder Hinweise.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Tobse (11. Aug 2017)

Ich kenne GWT nicht. Aber ich meine in der Beschreibung eines änlichen Tools (vllt sogar GWT) gelesen zu haben, dass man den einen JS Thread einfach die Instructions aus den laufenden Threads bearbeiten lässt; ganz genauso wie das OS mehrere Prozesse auf einer Single-Core CPU ausführen kann.


----------

